# Sublimation ink won't transfer to mugs



## rhenry2424 (Aug 30, 2016)

I was recently given an Epson Artisan 810 from a neighbor. I was looking for a printer to sublimate with until I could afford a good sublimation printer. (I am a small crafter).  I purchased ink from InkXPro.com that was compatible with my printer. (Refillable Ink Cartridge for Epson Artisan 800 810 710 835 725 730 837) 
I also purchased Texprint mug paper and their 8.5x11 paper. (not 100% sure if it is compatible with my ink) 
I have gone through and purged all the old ink from the printer. 

I have tried numerous times to sublimate and I can not get the ink to transfer to the mug (or fabric--testing it on another item). This morning I tried quickly resetting the temp a few degrees higher and the pressure a bit higher and I got a slight image to come across. It is barely there. The second try-nothing. 

The mug press just has a turn screw to adjust the pressure. It feels like it is really tight. 

I have my settings at 400°F and i leave in the press for 120 seconds at 400°F (It is in longer though. I put the mug in and the temp goes down about 80°F. Once it goes back up to 400°F, i start the timer. Not sure if this is normal or just my press). 

Could this be user error---like I have no clue what I am even doing???
Pressure/Temp settings error
or an Ink issue?

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Are you sure you bought sublimation ink and not just dye ink (your link doesn't work)?


----------



## rhenry2424 (Aug 30, 2016)

Refillable Ink Cartridge for Epson Artisan 800 810 710 835 725 730 837

The website specifically says True Color Sublimation Ink 

The bottles say Dye Sublimation Ink.

Is there a Difference?


----------



## rhenry2424 (Aug 30, 2016)

http://www.inkxpro.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RC-E-98-Sub


Tryin the link again. The link ends with Sub, The link is in []. It keeps adding stuff to the end and I don't know how to get rid of it.


----------



## mrcabdriver1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I know absolutely nothing about sublimation. For what it is worth that paper states the following. 

Please note: This paper is intended for Ricoh printers only - Epson and Virtuoso printers are not compatible.

Why it would make a difference I have no idea. 

Are the blanks you are using made specifically for sublimation?


----------



## rhenry2424 (Aug 30, 2016)

That is a possibility. I didn't even read the paper. I assumed it was all the same. Guess I need to search for some Epson sublimation paper.

THe blanks are for sublimation-purchased where i bought my press.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Probably not the paper. Even plain paper would yield some type of transfer. If you are getting nothing at all, I suspect it is either the mugs or the ink. They could have shipped the wrong mugs. Maybe buy some mugs from another source? Or see if someone here will sell you a single mug to test with.


----------



## rhenry2424 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you John221US. I am trying different paper and I will try some other mugs. I wanted different ones anyways. If neither of those work, i will assume it is the ink and go from there. If changing all 3 don't work, I will give up until after my fall craft season is over and try to figure it out. If ALL fails, i will just stick to t-shirts, decals, and other misc crafts!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Are you sure you're printing on the correct side of the paper?


----------



## rhenry2424 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, The texprint paper has their logo on the back. it makes it easy to tell the front from the back


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Are your mugs Sublimation Mugs? Where did you get them from? If you don't know, every hard surface you sublimate has to be coated with sublmation chemical. Soft items have to be 100% Polyester material. 

Hope this is helpful and you figure it out. Please let us know how it works.


----------



## rhenry2424 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks Paul, Yes, the mugs are for sublimation bought from the place I purchased my press from. All reviews on the mugs said they worked perfect.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

There's no shame in showing links to where you got your stuff from. 

When you're having trouble and need help troubleshooting, we too, need to know exactly what you're using and even where you got it from if the item(s) isn't a typical brand. It helps us to help you.

I remember someone doing the same but after pulling teeth, they finally gave an Amazon link and someone else noticed that link/company and told them that they too bought from them and that they sent them wrong inks or something like that. Saved everyone and the OP a whole lot of time.

Just saying.

I don't think it's the paper but trying one that isn't specific for Ricoh's would help eliminate one thing. I used a few sample sheets of TexPrint-R, in my Epson, when I first started and they worked but changed to another brand because it was cheaper.


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

Even though your press reaches 400 degrees, the mug may still not be at that temperature. I had a mug press that took about 4 minutes total for the mug to get up to temperature. I would double the time you're currently using and see if you get a transfer. If you do, then you can start backing off on the time to find the correct time.


----------



## rhenry2424 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hopefully the link will work. I have had problems posting.
http://www.proworldinc.com/sublimation/sublimation-blanks/drinkware/sb-s-018-11-oz-white-mugs.html

So, ink from Inkxpro (link above) and mugs/press/paper from proworldinc

I will try and double the time and see if that will work! I am willing to try anything. 
And brilliantly enough the link even says longer then I have gone. I purchased the mugs same time as the press and did not think to look for directions on the mug page. I just googled information and went by what most people said which was the same as my press directions (120 sec). 

Sorry, I am a newby at this and just trying to make it work.

I really can't wait until I get home from my day job to try this out.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

rhenry2424 said:


> Hopefully the link will work. I have had problems posting.
> 11 Oz White Mugs - Pro World
> 
> So, ink from Inkxpro (link above) and mugs/press/paper from proworldinc
> ...


Yea, I thought wrong when you first said 120sec. I was thinking 4 min. lol. But yes, try doubling the time. And every press is different. Can't go by what others are using unless maybe you're using the same exact press. I have several DK3 mug presses. I press the first two mugs at 400(F) at 4min 30sec. After that, the press temp doesn't dip too much and I take the mugs out after around 4min 15sec. From my experience (and my press model), the darker colors, especially black, only need about 4min (when doing one color (black) text mugs). It will take some pressings to find that sweetspot of when your colors get maxed out to when they start turning colors and blurring the image.

Good luck and let us know what happens with more time!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

My mugs press at 180c for 200 secs.
Tex print will be okay for your printer, They aren't that specific.
If you are suspicious about your mugs you can always order one online from a printer with maybe just an 'A' printed on it. and then put your print on it too. at least then you will know if it's your inks.
(you can print over an already sublimated item as the polyester coating is still there and hasn't been removed by the original printing but it may alter the original print) 
So if you get a print using your print and paper it will be the mugs, if you don't then it will be your ink.
Ink will transfer to an object if it is slightly over hand hot, believe me, I've ruined pieces by pre heating too much before putting wraps on, so I don't preheat my mugs or even pre heat the press for them. my timer starts automatically when up to temp, but it's no different to you waiting for it to get there.


----------



## cbjamel (Jan 19, 2012)

Says 4-4.5 minutes in instructions. The other is to warmup the press.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gundermann34 (May 22, 2020)

did it work? im having the same problems with the inkxpro ink.


----------

